# Keyless go v Advanced Key



## Phill_1981 (May 20, 2009)

Hi all,

Had 'Advanced Key' on my last 2 Audi's and just about to finalise an order of a TTS.

I see something called 'Keyless Go' is standard on the TTS and 'Advanced Key' is a further £455

What exactly is Keyless Go?

Does it mean once your car is unlocked with the fob you can then keep the key in your pocket and start the car rather than putting a key in the ignition? Meaning all 'Advanced Key' gives you is the lock/unlock from the handle?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Push button start only...


----------



## Phill_1981 (May 20, 2009)

Toshiba said:


> Push button start only...


Ok thanks, but does the key have to be inserted anywhere in the car or can it be kept in my pocket?


----------



## Heath (Apr 12, 2016)

Key just needs to be inside car, doesn't need to be put anywhere specific.


----------



## Phill_1981 (May 20, 2009)

Heath said:


> Key just needs to be inside car, doesn't need to be put anywhere specific.


Perfect! Thanks

I can live without the keyless entry (not worth nearly £500). Keyless Go will do for me!


----------



## KevC (Jul 12, 2016)

Just following on from this, I have keyless go and recently had the key in a coat pocket and I threw my coat in the boot. When I got to my destination I suddenly realised I didn't have the key to open the boot to get the coat. Luckily I had one of the back seats down as I had a table in the back so I was able to clamber in the back and reach my coat but how would I have got round that if the seat wasn't down. The spare key was 160 miles away!


----------



## EvilTed (Feb 5, 2016)

KevC said:


> Just following on from this, I have keyless go and recently had the key in a coat pocket and I threw my coat in the boot. When I got to my destination I suddenly realised I didn't have the key to open the boot to get the coat. Luckily I had one of the back seats down as I had a table in the back so I was able to clamber in the back and reach my coat but how would I have got round that if the seat wasn't down. The spare key was 160 miles away!


The car wont lock if the key is in the cabin. I know this because I did exactly the same recently, only throwing my coat (and key) on the passenger seat. The car wouldn't lock which alerted me to my mistake.
Are you saying that if the key is in the boot it will allow you to lock the car? That could be a proper disaster although presumably if the key in the boot allows you to lock the car, it would also allow you to unlock it again?


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

KevC said:


> Just following on from this, I have keyless go and recently had the key in a coat pocket and I threw my coat in the boot. When I got to my destination I suddenly realised I didn't have the key to open the boot to get the coat. Luckily I had one of the back seats down as I had a table in the back so I was able to clamber in the back and reach my coat but how would I have got round that if the seat wasn't down. The spare key was 160 miles away!


I thought, it locks the boot when the car exceeds 15km/h. And I believe it then unlocks again when you stop and open the drivers door.

From the manual:
*Automatic locking function (Auto Lock)*
_The Auto Lock function locks the doors and the boot lid when the vehicle exceeds a speed of about 15 km/h. 
The vehicle is unlocked again immediately when the unlock button in the central locking switch is pressed or one of the inside door handles is pulled. 
The Auto Lock function can be switched on and off on the infotainment system._

Unlike previous TT models, the MK3 boot has a release button under the boot lip (The MK1 and MK2 had their release buttons interior to the car). So as long as you haven't locked the car (which you can't because the key was in the boot) you would always be able to retrieve the key in this situation.

But even failing that:
*Coupé - Releasing the boot lid manually*
_The boot lid can be released manually from the inside. 
















> Fold down the Left backrest. 
> Prise off the cover Fig. 31 using the emergen­cy key.
> Pull the plastic cord in the direction indicated by the arrow. Fig. 32
_
*Roadster - Releasing the boot lid manually *
_The boot lid can be released manually from the inside. 








> Pull the catch on the lid in the direction indica­ted (arrow) Fig. 24 and open the lid. 
> Take the handle out of its retainer. 
> Pull the handle in the direction indicated by the arrow Fig. 25. 
_
Of course, if the car is locked and you open the boot only with the key, and then shut the key in the boot - you are sunk. Convenience Key has an interlock to prevent this if it detects the key used to unlock is left inside the vehicle, but not Keyless Go.


----------



## F1SpaceMonkey (Nov 21, 2015)

Phill_1981 said:


> Heath said:
> 
> 
> > Key just needs to be inside car, doesn't need to be put anywhere specific.
> ...


i thought the same as had it on my previous Audi but wish i had specced it. I miss it loads, less so now but going from a car with advanced key to one without takes a while!


----------



## KevC (Jul 12, 2016)

pcbbc said:


> KevC said:
> 
> 
> > Just following on from this, I have keyless go and recently had the key in a coat pocket and I threw my coat in the boot. When I got to my destination I suddenly realised I didn't have the key to open the boot to get the coat. Luckily I had one of the back seats down as I had a table in the back so I was able to clamber in the back and reach my coat but how would I have got round that if the seat wasn't down. The spare key was 160 miles away!
> ...


I got to my destination, turned off the car, got out and tried to lift the boot and it was firmly shut. As I say, luckily I had the back seat down so I was able to get the key from my coat. I'll try the internal door unlock button as mentioned in the 'things you hate' topic but I've never read that feature before.



EvilTed said:


> Are you saying that if the key is in the boot it will allow you to lock the car? That could be a proper disaster although presumably if the key in the boot allows you to lock the car, it would also allow you to unlock it again?


As soon as the boot shuts, it locks so if you do happen to throw a coat in you're a bit stuffed unless you have the other key or you do the emergency access as pointed out above, I guess.


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

How could you lock your car if the key was in the boot?


----------



## jabiqq (Apr 24, 2016)

moro anis said:


> How could you lock your car if the key was in the boot?


It happened to me once. Lock the car. Open just the boot. Leave the key inside, close the boot. The car will not always detect the key in the boot and prevent locking up.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

KevC said:


> Just following on from this, I have keyless go and recently had the key in a coat pocket and I threw my coat in the boot. When I got to my destination I suddenly realised I didn't have the key to open the boot to get the coat. Luckily I had one of the back seats down as I had a table in the back so I was able to clamber in the back and reach my coat but how would I have got round that if the seat wasn't down. The spare key was 160 miles away!


For next time :roll: you can just clamber into the back seat and drop the seat back; the handles are accessible from the cabin, not the boot.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

brittan said:


> KevC said:
> 
> 
> > Just following on from this, I have keyless go and recently had the key in a coat pocket and I threw my coat in the boot. When I got to my destination I suddenly realised I didn't have the key to open the boot to get the coat. Luckily I had one of the back seats down as I had a table in the back so I was able to clamber in the back and reach my coat but how would I have got round that if the seat wasn't down. The spare key was 160 miles away!
> ...


You don't even have to do that. Just press the unlock button on the door. I don't see what all the fuss is about.
And for the record - contrary to what is says in the manual - the ordinary key is also detected if its left in the boot and the car is locked. When the boot is shut it immediately unlocks the boot itself. Or at least it does on my roadster.


----------



## KevC (Jul 12, 2016)

ZephyR2 said:


> You don't even have to do that. Just press the unlock button on the door. I don't see what all the fuss is about.


I tried that when I went out to the car today. The boot did not unlock.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Odd, it should unlock both doors and the boot. Which way did you lock the car first in order to test it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

Wouldn't be surprised to see Advanced Key dropped as an option, given it's a free pass to have your car stolen. Chap on another Forum had his TTS stolen without keys last month. I think he was in Chelmsford. They had an S3 a few streets away as well. Both cars had Advanced Key.


----------



## tt3600 (Apr 8, 2006)

I intentionally did not order Advanced key even though as part of a pack it was practically free. My concern being relay theft.

But Audi now force Advanced Key on you if you want the B&O sound system (part of the Comfort and Sound Pack) whereas before you could order the B&O separately.


----------



## Blackhole128 (Dec 24, 2015)

KevC said:


> ZephyR2 said:
> 
> 
> > You don't even have to do that. Just press the unlock button on the door. I don't see what all the fuss is about.
> ...


Maybe you have to press the unlock button twice? 
I've got my settings for door unlocking set to open driver's door first, then the rest on second press of the key fob. Perhaps this is true of the interior button as well?


----------



## Pugliese (Aug 4, 2010)

Can you disable the advanced key transmitting? Or do you just have to get one of those pouches, as I could see certain situations where that could be useful i.e. service stations etc


----------



## Ben-S (Dec 24, 2016)

My previous car was a Renaultsport Clio which all have the equivalent of advance key (their's is a card that just lives in your wallet) despite it being a fraction of the price. I thought I was going to miss it but so far no issue. The most significant issue was me starting the car and jumping out and my wife driving it away without a key on her. But the car panics and bleeps at you soon enough although technically if you could live with the noise it would keep going. The biggest benefit is walking up to the car with armfuls of shopping or luggage to go in the boot and not having to juggle a key too or put anything down on the wet floor. But in Audi's stupid expensive option world it is not worth £500 given keyless go is already free.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

As my dealer said - you can put your hand in your pocket once and pay 500 quid, or put your hand in your pocket every time you open the car.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KevC (Jul 12, 2016)

I've got the key set to open both doors on one press. I tried a single click, a double click and neither also triggered the boot with or without trying the internal door unlock button.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

KevC said:


> I've got the key set to open both doors on one press. I tried a single click, a double click and neither also triggered the boot with or without trying the internal door unlock button.


Does pressing unlock on your fob open the boot?


----------



## KevC (Jul 12, 2016)

Yes.
Was just trying to find an alternative if the keys are shut in the boot.


----------

